# how do i know what MT i have #1 or #2 or ?......



## bob1961 (Aug 24, 2007)

is there measurements i can acess to see what my old 1935 sears lathe has....dia at the big end and length so to say...............bob


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Big end about 1/2 inch- morse taper #1

Big end about 3/4 inch- morse taper #2

Hope this helps,


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

To take Doug's correct, as we would expect, approximation one stage further,

#1...............big end 0.475".......small end 0.369" shank length....2 9/16"

#2...............big end 0.700".......small end 0.572" shank length....3 1/8"


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 24, 2007)

number 1 MT....thanks guys................bob


----------

